

Mac OS X 10.6.4 Released - enterneo
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4150

======
Terretta
Release notes don't mention: this updates Apple Mail, revises the messages DB,
and disables Mail plugins such as Daylight, Letter Opener, and Widemail.

